# Small BHMs?



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually like small BHMs. Is there a cool little phrase like BHM for that (I have at the moment lost the real word for that.)? I'm fairly new here, so I'm not entirely sure. Sorry I'm ranting.

Anyways, I was wondering if there are any small BHM on here that would like to post some pictures?

Pretty please? :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 3, 2009)

olookitsjazmine said:


> I actually like small BHMs. Is there a cool little phrase like BHM for that (I have at the moment lost the real word for that.)? I'm fairly new here, so I'm not entirely sure. Sorry I'm ranting.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if there are any small BHM on here that would like to post some pictures?
> 
> Pretty please? :wubu:



What do you consider a small BHM?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

hehehe...

how about 5'8 and about 210


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> What do you consider a small BHM?


I'm thinking less than 250, I guess. I'm not quite sure, it varies.

And chickenlegs, Yea that's what I'm talking about! ;D


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

.............................................


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2009)

olookitsjazmine said:


> I actually like small BHMs. Is there a cool little phrase like BHM for that (I have at the moment lost the real word for that.)? I'm fairly new here, so I'm not entirely sure. Sorry I'm ranting.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if there are any small BHM on here that would like to post some pictures?
> 
> ...


----------



## Esther (Feb 3, 2009)

"small BHM"... for some reason I thought of something different


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah ... come guys(uriel) post some pics....:eat2:


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> yeah ... come guys(uriel) post some pics....:eat2:



I'm sort of retired from posting belly pictures etc...



Didn't you save any?


-Uriel


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> olookitsjazmine said:
> 
> 
> > I actually like small BHMs. Is there a cool little phrase like BHM for that (I have at the moment lost the real word for that.)? I'm fairly new here, so I'm not entirely sure. Sorry I'm ranting.
> ...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm sort of retired from posting belly pictures etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I didn't know we can save pics from the board


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 4, 2009)

Well....you've got me! My friends tend to call me fluffy, as opposed to fat, large, etc., to describe my size, and I have fluctuated around 200 since freshman year of high school. Nice to see you liking it here so far, or at least liking it enough to post an awesomely stunning profile picture!


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 4, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Well....you've got me! My friends tend to call me fluffy, as opposed to fat, large, etc., to describe my size, and I have fluctuated around 200 since freshman year of high school. Nice to see you liking it here so far, or at least liking it enough to post an awesomely stunning profile picture!



Well then I guess I'll just start saying I like fluffy BHMs. You are now the poster child for fluffy BHMs! Congrats! Yea I love it on here and thank you!


----------



## nrj1986 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does 5'11 & 235lbs count? 

But sorry...no pics for the moment. I rarely post pics of me online.

Nevertheless you got a great taste.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 4, 2009)

olookitsjazmine said:


> I actually like small BHMs. Is there a cool little phrase like BHM for that (I have at the moment lost the real word for that.)? I'm fairly new here, so I'm not entirely sure. Sorry I'm ranting.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if there are any small BHM on here that would like to post some pictures?
> 
> Pretty please? :wubu:




Small BHM's are cute too :]

Welcome to dims :bow:


----------



## Tad (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd probably fall into this category, being 5'8", currently around 215 but was a bit heavier a while ago. I don't tend to post a lot of pics, but I do have a few scattered around Dimensions.

Like here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=685703&postcount=4

here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=307977&postcount=5

and here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=832836&postcount=180

And I have one more that I've shown on Dims before, but it is not currently in any posts (I tend to delete my attachments eventually), so I'll attach it here.


----------



## Brainiac (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello. How about me I'm 5.1 tall and weight 170lbs and my BMI is 32 

I'm gaining weight all the time :eat1: 

View attachment Picture 024.jpg


View attachment Picture 017.jpg


View attachment Picture 016.jpg


View attachment Picture 014.jpg


View attachment Picture 013.jpg


----------



## Melian (Feb 4, 2009)

edx said:


> I'd probably fall into this category, being 5'8", currently around 215 but was a bit heavier a while ago.



Ed, my dear, you are only 215?? Haven't they heard of "food" in Ottawa??


----------



## Tad (Feb 4, 2009)

It is that age old question of balancing what one wants in a narrow sense (in this case: to eat plentifully and be rather fatter), with what one wants in a wider sense (to be able to keep up with my son and do things with him, not to be hassled too much, not to have more knee and foot problems, to put off the likely type 2 diabetes that runs in my family. Also, and not least of all, to have some appeal for my wife, who although she likes something in the vicinity of stocky or solid is not particularly an FFA). So most of my BHM-ness is strictly in my imagination. I treasure those pictures from when I was more like 225, as in reality I'm aiming for 210, so even more of the BHM-ness will have to move to memory and imagination.

Had I ended up with a different partner I might look rather different, but had I ended up with a different partner there would no doubt be other regrets to be had; rare is the person who gets to explore all of their facets in one life.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 4, 2009)

interesting post cos of the definitions.

do you mean small as in short or small as in weight? if the former then will my 5'4 do? if you mean the latter then at 307lbs right now i guess i dont fit? or do i


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 4, 2009)

The first thing I thought was... "Isn't the term 'small BHM' an oxymoron?"

I mean... a _small_ *big* handsome man? 

xP


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 4, 2009)

In my eyes, from about 300 up is a BHM and about 450-500 up is an SSBHM. Anything below (in my opinion) - not at BHM.... But then different people have different definitions of big. My big is BIIIIGGG.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 4, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> In my eyes, from about 300 up is a BHM and about 450-500 up is an SSBHM. Anything below (in my opinion) - not at BHM.... But then different people have different definitions of big. My big is BIIIIGGG.



You know it! The bigger-the sexier.


----------



## Melian (Feb 4, 2009)

edx said:


> It is that age old question of balancing what one wants in a narrow sense (in this case: to eat plentifully and be rather fatter), with what one wants in a wider sense (to be able to keep up with my son and do things with him, not to be hassled too much, not to have more knee and foot problems, to put off the likely type 2 diabetes that runs in my family. Also, and not least of all, to have some appeal for my wife, who although she likes something in the vicinity of stocky or solid is not particularly an FFA). So most of my BHM-ness is strictly in my imagination. I treasure those pictures from when I was more like 225, as in reality I'm aiming for 210, so even more of the BHM-ness will have to move to memory and imagination.
> 
> Had I ended up with a different partner I might look rather different, but had I ended up with a different partner there would no doubt be other regrets to be had; rare is the person who gets to explore all of their facets in one life.



Makes perfect sense (but you _know _I was just teasing).

To borrow from Uriel, the "MHM" are very sexy, too!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 4, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> The first thing I thought was... "Isn't the term 'small BHM' an oxymoron?"
> 
> I mean... a _small_ *big* handsome man?
> 
> xP



It's all about inclusion MaryElizabethAntoinette... I'm 198 lbs. and don't quite meet the BHM definition, so I refer to myself as a "petite" BHM...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 4, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> It's all about inclusion MaryElizabethAntoinette... I'm 198 lbs. and don't quite meet the BHM definition, so I refer to myself as a "petite" BHM...



*giggles*


----------



## Uriel (Feb 4, 2009)

Melian said:


> To borrow from Uriel, the "MHM" are very sexy, too!



Why thank you... 

-Uriel


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay! Thanks for the pictures Edx and Brainiac! 

Bigrugbybloke, I meant small as in weight, but hey I still love pictures.!

fa_man_stan, I said less than 250 so you fit!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 4, 2009)

olookitsjazmine said:


> I'm thinking less than 250, I guess. I'm not quite sure, it varies.
> 
> And chickenlegs, Yea that's what I'm talking about! ;D



Eh, I guess I'm out of the race


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 4, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Eh, I guess I'm out of the race



It's okay. petite BHMs or MHMs or fluffy BHMs are just like the best for me. But I still like all shapes and sizes.

I went out with a guy that was 110 once and I tried to fatten him up that whole relationship. He wasn't too happy with that.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2009)

olookitsjazmine said:


> ...
> 
> fa_man_stan, I said less than 250 so you fit!!



I usually don't meet the criteria for these types of threads... I'm average hight (not particularly tall or short) and have chest hair equivalent to that of a chiwawa so I'm neither hairy nor bare chested... Here are some pictures for you Jazmine!  These are older pictures (1/2 year or so...?) but I basically look the same.

Long hair:








Short hair:







In my jammies exposing my belly:


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I usually don't meet the criteria for these types of threads... I'm average hight (not particularly tall or short) and have chest hair equivalent to that of a chiwawa so I'm neither hairy nor bare chested... Here are some pictures for you Jazmine!  These are older pictures (1/2 year or so...?) but I basically look the same.
> 
> Long hair:
> 
> ...



This man sound odd, but do you ever get 'You look a little like Viggo Mortensen? 




-Uriel


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> This man sound odd, but do you ever get 'You look a little like Viggo Mortensen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do hear that every now and then... and that I look like Hawkeye...







... I always keep this photo for such an occasion.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I do hear that every now and then... and that I look like Hawkeye...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, that is uncanny. Not a bad comparison...

I used to get Meatloaf, Sam Kineson... not that these are bad, from a BHM/FFA point of view.
Growing up a fat teenager, I hated them, however... Now I get George "Corpsegrinder" Fischer, from Cannibal Corpse. Ha, I'm more OK with that one.


-Uriel


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 5, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I usually don't meet the criteria for these types of threads... I'm average hight (not particularly tall or short) and have chest hair equivalent to that of a chiwawa so I'm neither hairy nor bare chested... Here are some pictures for you Jazmine!  These are older pictures (1/2 year or so...?) but I basically look the same.
> 
> Long hair:
> 
> ...



Yay!!!:happy: Thank you! 

And wow, you do look like the both of them!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Haha, that is uncanny. Not a bad comparison...
> 
> I used to get Meatloaf, Sam Kineson... not that these are bad, from a BHM/FFA point of view.
> Growing up a fat teenager, I hated them, however... Now I get George "Corpsegrinder" Fischer, from Cannibal Corpse. Ha, I'm more OK with that one.
> ...



It's so funny with resemblances, it used to annoy me at first, but I've found over the years that it can be a conversation starter and you end up meeting people every now and then because of it.



olookitsjazmine said:


> Yay!!!:happy: Thank you!
> 
> And wow, you do look like the both of them!



Glad to oblige Jazmine!


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I do hear that every now and then... and that I look like Hawkeye...
> 
> 
> ... I always keep this photo for such an occasion.



I always thought you looked like someone....but wasn't sure who it was. Mystery solved!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 6, 2009)

olookitsjazmine said:


> Bigrugbybloke, I meant small as in weight, but hey I still love pictures.!
> 
> fa_man_stan, I said less than 250 so you fit!!



Well, weight is relative to height for BHMitude (it's a word now, damnit  ).

If a FFA isn't a height queen, then the weight numbers might be lower, but the effect is exactly the same. A guy that's 6'3" would probably need to be 350 or more to have my build, even though I'm 'only' 220 (since I am 5'3").

But if by 'less than 250' you imagine that on a tall guy, then I'd obviously have too much belly for this category.


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 6, 2009)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Well, weight is relative to height for BHMitude (it's a word now, damnit  ).
> 
> If a FFA isn't a height queen, then the weight numbers might be lower, but the effect is exactly the same. A guy that's 6'3" would probably need to be 350 or more to have my build, even though I'm 'only' 220 (since I am 5'3").
> 
> But if by 'less than 250' you imagine that on a tall guy, then I'd obviously have too much belly for this category.



I don't have a specific height for my BHMs. Whoa I'm 5'3" too!

You can never have too much belly, silly. Seeing that the belly is my favorite part of the BHM, I think you should post some pictures.


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 6, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


>




M*A*S*H* 2009 - Hawkeye returns to the 4077, this time in Basara Iraq


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 6, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> M*A*S*H* 2009 - Hawkeye returns to the 4077, this time in Basara Iraq



The only problem is that Hawkeye might get into even more trouble for distilling alcohol in his tent "The Swamp" if he were in Iraq.


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 6, 2009)

In the updated version there is no distillary... they now have a wall locker that was coverted to a small scale cannabis hydroponic grow room.







Father Mulchaey buys some stash for his glaucoma, they use Klinger as the mule


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> It's all about inclusion MaryElizabethAntoinette... I'm 198 lbs. and don't quite meet the BHM definition, so I refer to myself as a "petite" BHM...



Lol, I got called "petite" on the weight board last week- and I'm around 280 

On topic: I like the "petite" BHMS.....and the small ones, too 
I do occasionally like the bigger ones- it all depends on the individual for me...I expect it's that way for most people though


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I got called "petite" on the weight board last week- and I'm around 280
> 
> On topic: I like the "petite" BHMS.....and the small ones, too
> I do occasionally like the bigger ones- it all depends on the individual for me...I expect it's that way for most people though



Yea it's the heart that counts. The body is just a plus!


----------



## Ichida (Feb 10, 2009)

I have found that the term BHM is just as judgemental as thin - if you are over 150 you are fat - but here unless you are over 350 you are thin...there is a huge grey area that is perfectly sexy.

I discovered that my guy, at 200 lbs is perfect! But then he was at 180 and 190. And he would definately be sexy heavier too! So yes, i like the smaller bhm too.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know if I consider myself small, I'm 6'0 and right now I weigh about 280lbs but i've gained weight this winter,I'm normally around 260lbs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't know if I consider myself small, I'm 6'0 and right now I weigh about 280lbs but i've gained weight this winter,I'm normally around 260lbs




Post pix plz kthx


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 11, 2009)

Ichida said:


> if you are over 150 you are fat



whaaa? maybe in the land of the jockeys.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 16, 2009)

At 370, this thread is making me feel fat....


----------



## Uriel (Mar 16, 2009)

Ha, a young lady very close to my heart just dubbed me 'Mr. Petite'...

I'm 5'9" and about 250.



-Uriel


Edit: I jst went back and saw my older post in this thread...where _I_ dubbed myself Petite...she is just clever, and has a better memory than this old guy, I suppose... Very clever,Miss Sarah...


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm 6'1" and about 210... and in response to the original question, the term I usually use for myself is 'BHM Lite'


----------



## Tracii (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm on board with OLIJazmine short chubby/fat guys are sooo cute!
I tried to chub up my BF but he didn't care for the extra 20 lbs and is loosing it Damn!
I'd love to fatten up a skinny guy,maybe someday.


----------



## shashank (Mar 17, 2009)

It all depends on the society you live in and your height.

at 5'5'', 290lbs I might be the fattest guy around in my part of the world.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm thinking that it's time that you guys started posting pictures......:batting:


----------



## Esther (Mar 18, 2009)

Ichida said:


> I have found that the term BHM is just as judgemental as thin - if you are over 150 you are fat...



Haha, whoaaa. My man-friend is trying to lose weight, (, I might add) and for him, 40-50 pounds over that is _slim_.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Mar 18, 2009)

I reckon I fall into the category of small BHM. I'm 6,3 and 180lb. :eat1: 

View attachment n730885088_2123467_8183.jpg


View attachment n730885088_2054254_2445.jpg


----------



## escapist (Mar 18, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> In my eyes, from about 300 up is a BHM and about 450-500 up is an SSBHM. Anything below (in my opinion) - not at BHM.... But then different people have different definitions of big. My big is BIIIIGGG.




** Flexes His Supper Sized BHM Bigness ** 

Muahahah 472 at my weigh in last week!  Yeah I felt like bragging, deal with it


----------



## escapist (Mar 18, 2009)

fat_viking_bloke said:


> I reckon I fall into the category of small BHM. I'm 6,3 and 180lb. :eat1:



I think you qualify as a THM  Not sure a BHM....Just my opinion.

I'm thinking maybe there needs to be a post on what the community thinks a BHM is, cause people don't seem to know. I was always under the impression it had to do with ummmm Table Muscle. I mean I'm 6'3ish and if I weighed 180 I would look like Skeletor. I once did a body fat test and they said my Lean Body Mass alone was 185 I need to weigh 215 to be considered "Perfect"


----------



## Esther (Mar 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> I think you qualify as a THM  Not sure a BHM....Just my opinion.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe there needs to be a post on what the community thinks a BHM is, cause people don't seem to know. I was always under the impression it had to do with ummmm Table Muscle. I mean I'm 6'3ish and if I weighed 180 I would look like Skeletor. I once did a body fat test and they said my Lean Body Mass alone was 185 I need to weigh 215 to be considered "Perfect"




Yeah, I don't think everyone could ever come to an agreement on what constitutes a BHM. It totally depends on the person and on what sort of body composition is giving them their weight.
My man, for example, is exactly my height but outweighed me by 100 pounds at one point; to look at him though, you'd never guess that he's so heavy. If I told someone his weight/height ratio alone, they might call him a BHM... but a couple people on this site have seen photos of us together and they have been surprised at how "small" he appears to be. He's just got a ton of dense muscle and fat.
It's hard to say: is he, or isn't he?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> You know it! The bigger-the sexier.



Originally Posted by Wantabelly:
"In my eyes, from about 300 up is a BHM and about 450-500 up is an SSBHM. Anything below (in my opinion) - not at BHM.... But then different people have different definitions of big. My big is BIIIIGGG."

Er...this and the post by Wantabelly are a bit... silly?

I understand that you girls Fetishize massive fat men, and good for you. If you want a 400,500,800,whatever pound guy, and he you, Awesome!

But really, for those of us who have been (Derisively) called fat, fat fuck, lardass, piggy-wiggy, whatever... in our REAL lives,all of our lives, as well as people calling us (Less derisively) 'the fat guy', Oh, he's kind of cute, you know, for a chubby guy...' etc...

Some of us feel pretty fat at 'only' 230, 250, 280 pounds, and we (I, at least) then find this place...where we can be a fat guy, and the girls love it...And then to be told that we aren't Fat enough!?! At least not for your 'ideal' of what a BHM should look like...

I think that sometimes you girls (The FFAs) might forget that this isn't only a site for your eye candy, but one where some guys who maybe aren't as into being fat see a little beacon of light in an otherwise 'Full-of-Shit' World. I'm Ok being a chubby guy (I suppose I'll just be Chubby-Sort-of-Cute-Man from now on. Hey Mods, can we get a Chubby Board, and our own Acronym... Where's the CHM Board, huh???). I'd like to lose 20 pounds or so myself, which will still have me at 230, which is where I felt best a few years back. I still had a belly, moobs (Or whatever...), a round face, dimples...but It would be nice to fit a little better into some of my favorite clothes that I am a little self conscious wearing these days. Sure, the sight of a fat guy in a shirt 2 sizes too small might be sexy to you, but I don't feel great looking like that, but that's just me (And I am, evidently,not even a 'proper BHM').
Some guys, like a few who may have posted above, or not... might feel fat at 180, or 200, or what-not, and this is a site for their support, not for them to be told 'Phsaw, you aren't Fat...come back when you hit 300 pounds.'


Seriously, What the Fuck? That's like a man going on about how a woman isn't Beautiful unless she has at least an H cup. Anything less just isn't Busty...


-Uriel


----------



## escapist (Mar 18, 2009)

Esther said:


> He's just got a ton of dense muscle and fat.



Yep my girlfriend said the same thing about me. I'm not as fluffy as people think I am. Most can't even believe I weigh near 500 lbs. (Fun fact, not only can I walk at this weight, I can do cartwheels )


----------



## Tracii (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the chub I had going on my BF but he didn't like it and most of its gone now. He had some cute little moobies starting too.
He's 5'8" not sure what he weighed then or now for that matter.
he would have made a cute SHM.




[/IMG]


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Originally Posted by Wantabelly:
> "*In my eyes*, from about 300 up is a BHM and about 450-500 up is an SSBHM. Anything below (in my opinion) - not at BHM.... But then different people have different definitions of big. My big is BIIIIGGG."



That's the part I keep looking at.

Everyone has their preference and how they view things, right? I'm hella excluded in BHMland because i'm a bbw and then to add insult to injury i'm not big enough for most of the guys that are into BBW on this site. Welcome to my pain.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> That's the part I keep looking at.
> 
> Everyone has their preference and how they view things, right? I'm hella excluded in BHMland because i'm a bbw and then to add insult to injury i'm not big enough for most of the guys that are into BBW on this site. Welcome to my pain.



As a SS fat man, I don't have much sympathy for the problems of the smaller, so called (I'm trying to use this with irony here) fat men. So I can see how you would feel like you're hitting that too heavy/too light gap as a bbw. You can have all the sympathy that I am not giving to the guys.

The part that I keep looking at is the location thing over on the left. All these people on the east coast or in California. All you lovely people up in Canada together (and no, the reality that Toronto is not really any closer to Vancouver than either place is to me does not make me feel better). Don't get me started about the cozy little group in the UK, either. It's all very... LOCATIONIST of you, all of you, you know who are.

For what it's worth, I don't exclude you based on size but based on the same detail that I exclude pretty much all the FFAs here on, age. It isn't always about the size.


----------



## escapist (Mar 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> That's the part I keep looking at.
> 
> Everyone has their preference and how they view things, right? I'm hella excluded in BHMland because i'm a bbw and then to add insult to injury i'm not big enough for most of the guys that are into BBW on this site. Welcome to my pain.





Personally (yes this is all subjective) I wouldn't say your a small BBW, but I wouldn't say your a Large BBW, maybe they are all just into SSBBW's? Besides you have all the best parts of a BBW so just ignore the retards.

and there are BHM's are into BBW's!


----------



## escapist (Mar 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Originally Posted by Wantabelly:
> "In my eyes, from about 300 up is a BHM and about 450-500 up is an SSBHM. Anything below (in my opinion) - not at BHM.... But then different people have different definitions of big. My big is BIIIIGGG."
> 
> Er...this and the post by Wantabelly are a bit... silly?
> ...



** Hugs Uriel **

heheheh don't worry your always be my little BHM Brother


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Mar 19, 2009)

escapist said:


> Yep my girlfriend said the same thing about me. I'm not as fluffy as people think I am. Most can't even believe I weigh near 500 lbs. (Fun fact, not only can I walk at this weight, I can do cartwheels )



i agree with you - muscle mass weighs heavier, thats the theory i am telling my gp to stop her referring to bmi all the bleeping time.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 19, 2009)

It isn't just about how tall you are and how much you weigh. In my opinion, a BHM or even a SSBHM is more about attitude than stats and there can't be a weight limit on it. I'll be blunt, escapist is fuckin' hot cuz of his size...Uriel is fuckin' hot cuz of his size...and WhiteHotRazor is fuckin' hot cuz of his size. (Sorry to those I didn't mention...you're all sexy) More than weight (in actual numbers), I'm attracted to other aspects of big men such as the willingness and ability to truly enjoy their food, no weird hangups about having a six-pack or muscular biceps, and that heavenly softness (even if it's only a little bit), etc. 

By the way, I'm watching Guy Fieri on the Food Network right now. He isn't all that big but damn....he makes me hot. LOL


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Mar 19, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'm on board with OLIJazmine short chubby/fat guys are sooo cute!
> I tried to chub up my BF but he didn't care for the extra 20 lbs and is loosing it Damn!
> I'd love to fatten up a skinny guy,maybe someday.



Hahaha. I've been trying to fatten up my boyfriend forever but he hates it.
He's like 120. He weighs less than me. It's depressing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 19, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> It isn't just about how tall you are and how much you weigh. In my opinion, a BHM or even a SSBHM is more about attitude than stats and there can't be a weight limit on it. I'll be blunt, escapist is fuckin' hot cuz of his size...Uriel is fuckin' hot cuz of his size...and WhiteHotRazor is fuckin' hot cuz of his size. (Sorry to those I didn't mention...you're all sexy) More than weight (in actual numbers), I'm attracted to other aspects of big men such as the willingness and ability to truly enjoy their food, no weird hangups about having a six-pack or muscular biceps, and that heavenly softness (even if it's only a little bit), etc.
> 
> By the way, I'm watching Guy Fieri on the Food Network right now. He isn't all that big but damn....he makes me hot. LOL



I have a thing for Guy too! I put some of his pictures in the Hot Boy Thread in the Lounge. And well, Whitehotrazor just makes me do a lot of this :eat2:.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I have a thing for Guy too! I put some of his pictures in the Hot Boy Thread in the Lounge. And well, Whitehotrazor just makes me do a lot of this :eat2:.



Mmm yes....WhiteHotRazor...he makes me do a lot of that too :eat2:

Gosh, I hope these posts don't make him feel like a piece of meat. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 19, 2009)

escapist said:


> Personally (yes this is all subjective) I wouldn't say your a small BBW, but I wouldn't say your a Large BBW, maybe they are all just into SSBBW's? Besides you have all the best parts of a BBW so just ignore the retards.
> 
> and there are BHM's are into BBW's!



Curiously, how would you know any of this?

And my experience is *quite* different regarding BHM's supposedly into BBW. Games, games, games.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 20, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> By the way, I'm watching Guy Fieri on the Food Network right now. He isn't all that big but damn....he makes me hot. LOL



Haha, I'd love to have a Cookout with Guy... Let's BBQ, Guy! 
That show is pretty funny at 4am, the way he teases the audience with 'Maybe , if you guys are lucky, I might pass out some Chicken Wings...How's That Sound!?! (Crowd goes crazy)


-Uriel


----------



## Tracii (Mar 20, 2009)

I totally agree all the above mentioned guys are very very sexy, being big helps that much more.
I'd love to lick hot BBQ sauce off of their bellies.Oh shit I'm so nasty sometimes please forgive me."SWOON"


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, so I decided to be be a pic whore today. Whoo. Also I'm hoping this detracts from a bit of the drama.

Also, ever wonder exactly how slimming black is?

View attachment 60539


By the by, I'm one of those guys too. y'know, the one who was called fat (I was teased a lot more as a kid) and even though I grew out of it somewhat I still sit there because I am still chubby but not actually "fat" anymore. But I also plan (well, assume) that I'm going to gain weight further down the line, jsut based on my other plans for myself and my habits. And even though I'm not a full-fledged BHM per se, I still have always felt so much more welcome here, and it has given me a huge boost in self-esteem.

Oh, ad yes, those are new pics. I jsut so happen to always take them in the same place, and I love my under-armor.


----------



## escapist (Mar 20, 2009)

escapist said:


> Personally (yes this is all subjective) I wouldn't say your a small BBW, but I wouldn't say your a Large BBW, maybe they are all just into SSBBW's? Besides you have all the best parts of a BBW so just ignore the retards.
> 
> and there are BHM's are into BBW's!





Surlysomething said:


> Curiously, how would you know any of this?
> 
> And my experience is *quite* different regarding BHM's supposedly into BBW. Games, games, games.



How would I know?



Surlysomething said:


> That's me. I squeeze into a 50DDD because that's what I can find and i'm not paying $100 for a bra (I should be at least a 52G). I use a extender for the back though sometimes and that helps. Luckily they don't dig into my shoulders but I have bulging cleavage when they get a bit older.





Surlysomething said:


> Summer nights out and my long, soft curls are perfect..
> A blouse that hugs my breasts and shows major cleavage (but not slutty)
> Snug, low rise jeans that hug all the curves
> Layered scent (Marc Jacobs' and MJ body cream, slight shimmer over cleavage)
> ...


Toss in a Dash of Fun and Flirty and I call that a Great BBW. 

and As to BHM's into BBW's I know I am a SSBHM, and I've dated and even married BBW's My ex was 311 lbs! and smokin'! So they do exist, and other BHM's have confessed to being into BBW's Also.

So smile and take a complement  when a friend hands one to ya.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 20, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> . And well, Whitehotrazor just makes me do a lot of this :eat2:.





JenFromOC said:


> Mmm yes....WhiteHotRazor...he makes me do a lot of that too :eat2:
> 
> Gosh, I hope these posts don't make him feel like a piece of meat. LOL




Aw, you ladies are too nice, you might make me blush If I was capable of it.

Thanks hot chicas!


----------



## syrah (Mar 20, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Also, ever wonder exactly how slimming black is?



Technically it's supposed to make you look denser... but I'm not sure. I still think it's far too slimming for anyone to wear 

Nice pics, very cute :blush:

I just think it totally depends on the guy, some guys look great with a bit of pudge, some look great much bigger. I guess I am at a place where I don't have a preference for a size or a weight - hell even skinny or buff can be ok with the right personality. I guess it's more about the "feeling" which I can't really explain to well. I don't know I just tend to get more turned on by guys who are more squidgy :wubu:


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Mar 20, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so I decided to be be a pic whore today. Whoo. Also I'm hoping this detracts from a bit of the drama.
> 
> Also, ever wonder exactly how slimming black is?
> 
> ...



All I have to say is, Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 20, 2009)

This has to be all relative, just depends on the guy really.

For example, I'm 230 pounds.
Sounds small, right? (at least by BHM standards)
Not when you factor in the fact that I'm barely 5'6.


So it really just matters on the guy.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm 5 ft 6, 200 lbs  
someday........... with the right feeder........ bigger times will come!


----------



## escapist (Mar 20, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I'm 5 ft 6, 200 lbs
> someday........... with the right feeder........ bigger times will come!



Man if I could donate 70 or 100 lbs I would! ....we have blood donor programs why not Fat Donors?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2009)

Esther said:


> Yeah, I don't think everyone could ever come to an agreement on what constitutes a BHM. It totally depends on the person and on what sort of body composition is giving them their weight.
> My man, for example, is exactly my height but outweighed me by 100 pounds at one point; to look at him though, you'd never guess that he's so heavy. If I told someone his weight/height ratio alone, they might call him a BHM... but a couple people on this site have seen photos of us together and they have been surprised at how "small" he appears to be. He's just got a ton of dense muscle and fat.
> It's hard to say: is he, or isn't he?



If YOU think he's hot AND a bag of chips...who cares about the labels? 





fat_viking_bloke said:


> I reckon I fall into the category of small BHM. I'm 6,3 and 180lb. :eat1:





free2beme04 said:


> This has to be all relative, just depends on the guy really.
> 
> For example, I'm 230 pounds.
> Sounds small, right? (at least by BHM standards)
> ...




As long as you are..........big enough in the right places that's all that counts.....:batting:  



I don't call myself FFA because I find such a variety of men attractive...and I don't need him to be any certain size. My attraction depends entirely upon the individual. *shrugs*

It's okay smaller guys.....there is at least one lady here looking at you  :bow:


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 21, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'm on board with OLIJazmine short chubby/fat guys are sooo cute!
> I tried to chub up my BF but he didn't care for the extra 20 lbs and is loosing it Damn!
> I'd love to fatten up a skinny guy,maybe someday.



As a "skinny" guy (5'10", 240 lbs +/-), I'd love to be fattened up by a sweet lady like you.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 21, 2009)

escapist said:


> Man if I could donate 70 or 100 lbs I would! ....we have blood donor programs why not Fat Donors?



Meet me at the craps table the next time I come to Vegas.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 22, 2009)

Everywhere I go in everyday life, I see large men with large women. This "law of similars" applies to gay couples as well. 

Things are topsy turvey in size acceptance circles. SSBBW's, especially hot web models, are usually into thin men, although there are many exceptions. Many SSBHM are coupled up with thin women. I think this means that different-size pairs have more issues and problems in society and thus are more motivated to seek out support on line. Same-size pairs just figure they are normal and don't worry about it and post on forums for their favorite TV shows or sports teams instead of a forum like this one for a particular sexual interest. 

Bottom line --don't judge all of society based on the sample represented by Dims.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 23, 2009)

Wanderer I'd love to.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Mar 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I understand that you girls Fetishize massive fat men, and good for you. If you want a 400,500,800,whatever pound guy, and he you, Awesome!
> 
> But really, for those of us who have been (Derisively) called fat, fat fuck, lardass, piggy-wiggy, whatever... in our REAL lives,all of our lives, as well as people calling us (Less derisively) 'the fat guy', Oh, he's kind of cute, you know, for a chubby guy...' etc...
> 
> ...




I agree. Anyone who don't appear to be "fit" or skinny is subject to being discriminated against. 

One of my best friends is 200 lbs and at 5'8'' he looks 'slightly chubby', which is enough for a lot of people to be turned off by his appearance.

It all depends on height, of course. 

When I met my boyfriend he was 200 and at 6'1'' I would have never called him a BHM, but after gaining 40 lbs he did start appearing quite chubby, even if not "massively fat".

Although I do think there should be some type of criteria as to who we consider overweight because otherwise we are relativists, and being overweight is not really relative! (What is relative is what we each are attracted to)

For example, I agree with Escapist that a guy who is 6'3'' and 180 is not objectively overweight at all, by _any_ standard. And that is not to be insulting, I am not overweight at all and there is nothing wrong with that either  

So we do need to define at least, that a BHM is someone who is "overweight" ... it doesn't matter to what degree he is overweight. But he at the very least needs to be overweight. 

For example, I'm only 5'0 and 105 lbs and while I know people who are 85 lbs at my height, that doesn't make me overweight. I would probably start appearing chubby at about 130, due to my height of course.

I have a friend who is 6'2'' and 180 and he is a slim guy, a very slim guy. So I would have to say that for a guy who is 6'3'' to be a BHM he would need to be "at least slightly overweight", which would probably not happen until he reaches at least 220 (to say the least)


----------



## escapist (Mar 23, 2009)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Meet me at the craps table the next time I come to Vegas.



Believe it or not I have no clue how to play. I know I spend a lot of time at Casino's but I don't really gamble.


----------

